
The Data-Driven Tech Engine at the Heart of Hollywood’s Content Factories - sizzle
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-data-driven-tech-engine-at-the-heart-of-hollywoods-content-factories-11594440059
======
wtracy
I've thought for a while that if I was a decision maker at a major studio, I'd
set up a unit where up-and-coming directors are given pretty free reign to
crank out five minute short films. The only real requirement would be for each
short to set up a potential franchise.

Then, have a free streaming service that distributes the shorts. Try to
monetize them via ads, but most importantly, monitor the hell out of viewer
engagement. Collect every metric possible. Make then easy to share on social
media, and see what goes viral.

Whenever there's room in the lineup for a new movie outside the existing
available franchises, pull the most promising short and crank out a feature
film based on it. Lather, rinse, repeat.

